# The Longest Joke in the World



## ascott (Dec 18, 2011)

http://longestjokeintheworld.com/


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 18, 2011)

Took me one hour to read, lol...


----------



## ascott (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL....Me too Greg....me too


----------



## jaizei (Dec 18, 2011)

If ever there was a proper place for it, tl;dr.


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 18, 2011)

Took me close to an hour to read, I got into it, so much that I boiled my tea for an hour, can u burn tea?


----------

